# Machine choice advice



## BaristaofBards (Jul 24, 2020)

Looking for some advice about my first proper machine...

I'll outline what I want and if anyone has any suggestions then feel free to wade in.

Like drinking espresso and milky drinks.

Probably making 1-2 drinks per day and on occasion I'd like to churn out 4.

Have a Eureka mignon specialita.

Happy to play with a machine and fiddle to get it just right so a lever is not out of the question and these are seriously taking my fancy right now.

Think I would prefer a dual boiler for the steam aspect being quicker to obtain after pulling a shot.

Budget is up to £1k and second hand is not out of the question.

Please suggest away...


----------

